# Shows in Scotland



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know of any shows in Scotland or the borders AFTER the one in Dundee in May (GCCF or TICA) I can't seem to get up the relevant pages on the websites without IE crashing - ta muchly peeps


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

GCCF

04/07/09
Siamese Cat Society of Scotland
The Lomond Centre
Woodside Way
Glenrothes
Fyfe

18/07/09
Edinburgh & East of Scotland Cat Club
Brunton Halls
Bridge Street
Mussleburgh
East Lothian

01/08/09
Scottish Rex Cat Club
All Saints Chunch Hall
71 Drymen Road
Bearsden
Glasgow

19/09/09
Scotia Cat Fanciers
Milngavie Town Hall
71 Station Road
Milngavie
Nr Glasgow

24/10/09
Caledonian Long Hair Cat Club
The Lomond Centre
Woodside Way 
Glenrothes
Fyfe

12/12/09
West of Scotland Cat Club
The John Wright Sports Centre
Calderwood Road
East Kilbride

13/02/10
Scottish Cat Club
Playdrome
2 Abbotsford Road
Clydebank

17/04/10
Shorthair Cat Club of Scotland
Rothes Hall
Rothes Square
Kingdom Centre
Glenrothes
Fyfe

08/05/10
Nor'East of Scotland Cat Club
Caird Hall
City Square
Dundee
Tayside

No TICA ones listed at present xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant - thank you - why couldn't I find them though? And why did my computer keep crashing? 

Now if you can answer those questions as well - my life will be prefect:thumbup:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Did you look in show pages for 2009/2010

As for your comp - sorry can't help you 

Hope there are some shows there which you are interested in xx

Will you have your Siamese by then?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not siamese - birman (I have the possiblity of a cream girl - nothing firm yet) but want to show her (she's a year - show quality) but couldn't get GCCF to play on dates, only went as far as 2008 and then the page kept bouncing. 

Cetainly going to look into the Edinburgh and East of Scotland - though there are no details on their website yet. Will see how that goes . . . we also have a potential move end of summer so not looking into the Sept ones just yet. But great detective work thanks.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I though you said you were looking at getting a red point siamese for show?
My mistake xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Oh, I though you said you were looking at getting a red point siamese for show?
> My mistake xx


Definately said a red point, very possibly write the wrong thing - my fingers often type the wrong stuff - I'm a birman girl personally, meezers are nice but not for me (too vocal to start with). Cream is like red (just a bit paler) but this girl has come up unexpectedly and is simply gorgeous - but as I said only at the very beginning of negatiations - owners still aren't 100% sure they want to part. What will be will be.

EDIT - the drapes will still suit!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am glad I read this. I plan to go to the one in Edinburgh but I had it in my heads at 12th July. 

Is it okay to attend without your cats?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, the public go in about 12 pm I believe.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for that. I will look forward to it. My husband is coming too. I do believe he has caught the cat bug!

I just re-read my last post and just to let you know I only have one head. Not heads.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn it - and two heads made you extra extra interesting!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am trying to work out where I would buy tickets for the shows. I have seen it in the last few weeks but i cannot think what website I was on at the time.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You normally just buy the tickets on the door at a GCCF cat show. Usually around £2-£3 per adult but varies slightly from show to show.


----------

